# Fuel additives.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A subject that always divides opinion. Over the last five tanks of fuel I've been running with this.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/e...millers-petrol-power-ecomax-500ml-166788.html

I put 100ml in each tank meaning I'm getting five tanks out of a bottle. It works out less than £3 per tank which is cheap for fuel additives.

I genuinely feel the car is running sweeter. It has made a difference.

The Mini Clubman S had amassed a lot of miles and it'll be going in that too. Any effects will be more noticeable in that.

Anyone else running with anything they think makes a good difference?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Yes, have always used Millers Ecomax Diesel, engine always sounds sweeter with it. It says 50ml but I always double it as suggested for optimum performance


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

We use to run are old 4x4 around 10 yrs ago now, on Millers Diesel Power Sport 4. 

TBH, maybe 1-2 mpg improvement, and it made the engine far smoother to drive.

With you car, I would be running on super unleaded


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

When I swap cars I always put a bottle of Forte fuel treatment in at the start, then just run the car on V-power.

When it gets serviced I get another fuel treatment bottle put in the tank, plus the engine flush before dropping the oil.

Does it make a measurable difference? I don't know but for me it is the knowledge that its gone through the system - placebo maybe?!.

It definitely does make my wife's 17yr old, high mileage CLK diesel less smoky for a few weeks after the diesel treatment so maybe more advantageous on older cars!?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Lucas oil additives, especially their high octaine booster.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Miller Diesel Ecomax

Seems ok, and tend to get better mpg, and I think the engine seems smoother when using the additive.
Used it in the 180k mile Honda CR-V and now I have a mere 140k mile CR-V and it runs well on that.

I tried Gulf Super Diesel fuel a few weeks ago and got better mpg than I have ever done and the engine seemed really sweet.

It cost more to fill up with Super Diesel than the Ecomax though.

I reckon a shot of Ecomax in with the Guelf Super Diesel would be awesome, I'm going to try that next.

PS, I don't put any fuel additives in the Clio RS or the Porsche (yet)
Tempted to try though, but the cars are both lowish mileage and run great, so its not been an issue


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread is sounding like an advert for Miller's. 

I always run on super unleaded anyway, but it is responding to the additive on top of that.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Kerr said:


> This thread is sounding like an advert for Miller's.
> 
> I always run on super unleaded anyway, but it is responding to the additive on top of that.


Indeed!. Best of both worlds


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Used to use Miller's when I had a TD Corsa and it always seemed to run smoother.

I have a petrol direct injection engine now and given the horror stories of how these can clog up I have started to use this twice a year.....https://www.halfords.com/motoring/engine-oils-and-fluids/fuel-and-oil-additives/wynns-xtreme-petrol-system-clean---325ml-130660.html


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I don’t believe in adding additives to either oil or fuel.
I use V-power in both our diesel and petrol engines, and believe if Shell could make the petrol better by adding any additives, they would do.
Why wouldn’t they? It would be a good sales argument to increase sales.

I worked in my youth for an Opel tuner, (time of carburettors) and he use to say, buy the best fuel, or do you really think companies like Shell has thousands of people working in laboratories around the globe just to make the same fuel as generic fuel companies sell?

Don’t come with stories that it all comes from the same refineries, V-power and BP ultimate are made in a different process.
And it is all about additives added.

If Tesco’s finest was the same fuel, don’t you think Tesco would advertise that, Top brand fuel for supermarket price, the cues would be much longer.

Regarding engine flush, I don’t believe in it, it is likely something similair to white spirit, I wouldn’t have my engine run with diluted oil.
Our trucks get only an oil change once in a 100k (km) never a problem, nothing blocked, but we use an very high quality oil.

If you have an dirty clogged up engine, change to Shell oil and change the oil a couple of times, you will see the difference.

I am not linked to Shell or any other oil company for that matter, but 43 years in the motoring and haulage industry has me teached to use quality products and not to faf around.

I know that there are products if you have a worn engine that can give you temporary a higher compression, but it’s not going to last, it’s worn.

Modern fuel injectors are a very complex pieces of equipment, and work with very narrow tolerances, by adding something to your fuel, you are changing viscosity and behaviour of the fuel.
Realise modern injectors can inject up to 6 times during the compression stroke 
If you engine doing a normal 4000 rpm that is 12.0000 injections per minute.
They don’t inject the fuel in one go, it’s a very timed process to get the leanest burn, with the highest output.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Caledoniandream said:


> I don't believe in adding additives to either oil or fuel.
> I use V-power in both our diesel and petrol engines, and believe if Shell could make the petrol better by adding any additives, they would do.
> Why wouldn't they? It would be a good sales argument to increase sales.
> 
> ...


A very well written reply :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Never used fuel additives but did use Faher Antifriction PTFE after watching a demonstration and talking to its creator at length.

Used it on the Westfield first and made a noticeable difference to overall smoothness and used it on the TVR which can emit a tiny rattle on start on due to poor design of oil pathways that has been completely eliminated


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i put half a tub of redex in each fill up in both the R32 - which i run on tesco 99 - and the VRS oil burner.

looks like i'm wasting my money.

best get some millers..............what is it?!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I certainly think it helps to add additives as they help clean the internals of engines and eliminate harmful carbon deposits.


----------



## luapkram (Aug 20, 2015)

I was never convinced about using additives as have seen issues arise from using engine flush many years ago resulting in running problems.

Recently been having a Variable Vane issue with Kuga Turbo but did no fancy taking the turbo off to strip at 130k miles, so thought of other options. Was in a Supermarket and they were doing Redex bottles for £2! Got a couple for the Kuga and have been using over the past couple of months with notable improvements in the running and fuel economy. Even the Wife commented it was running better .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

A friend bought me some Redex for diesel engines and every now and then I put a shot in my other half's car. I use V-Power diesel in my car and V-Power petrol in the others so don't worry so much. 

My other half puts ordinary Shell diesel (station 2 minutes away) in her car so a shot of Redex every few tanks doesn't seem to do any harm. I don't think it's essential to a healthy car if you're using decent fuel in the first place though.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Are there not any DPF issues with using 3rd party additives?
I used them in the past (25 years ago) when we had free flowing exhausts and 4 star


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Always used to run a tin of BG244 through the old X-Trail twice a year, but since getting the new Qashqai I haven't bothered.

Are there any benefits to using an additive ( BG244 in my case ) in a brand new engine, well one that has only covered 3000 miles?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

luapkram said:


> I was never convinced about using additives as have seen issues arise from using engine flush many years ago resulting in running problems.
> 
> Recently been having a Variable Vane issue with Kuga Turbo but did no fancy taking the turbo off to strip at 130k miles, so thought of other options. Was in a Supermarket and they were doing Redex bottles for £2! Got a couple for the Kuga and have been using over the past couple of months with notable improvements in the running and fuel economy. Even the Wife commented it was running better .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


TBH, that is exact same reason we started using it, along with lumpy running when cold.

Seemed to work, so we kept using it :thumb:

Once a month a tank of the more expensive Shell V Power


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> Don't come with stories that it all comes from the same refineries, V-power and BP ultimate are made in a different process.
> And it is all about additives added.


It does come from the same refineries. How do I know that ? I work in one and see road tankers from all of the different fuel companies day in / day out.

Fuels are manufactured to minimum British / European standards.

What additives get blended inside the refinery gate differs from company to company.

BP and Shell don't own any refineries in the UK these days.

Come to think of it neither do any supermarkets. They just sell minimum standard fuels with their own choice of additives ( or not as the case may be ) !


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

andyboyo said:


> It does come from the same refineries. How do I know that ? I work in one and see road tankers from all of the different fuel companies day in / day out.
> 
> Fuels are manufactured to minimum British / European standards.
> 
> ...


As you work in the refinery, you probably also know the Shell V-power and BP ultimate are not made by cracking crude oil, but are made in a different process.
The Grangemouth Ineos refinery had a different installation for that process.
I don't know if they produce it in Stanlow.

Another point is Bombay gin is made in Warrington by a distillery who makes their own brand, plenty of supermarket and premium brands, but that doesn't mean it is all the same stuff.


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> As you work in the refinery, you probably also know the Shell V-power and BP ultimate are not made by cracking crude oil, but are made in a different process.
> The Grangemouth Ineos refinery had a different installation for that process.
> I don't know if they produce it in Stanlow.


Crude oil is the basic feedstock for all refineries.

If you mean V-Power and BP Ultimate contain blends from different follow on process units (as well as additives) then you would be right.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

andyboyo said:


> Crude oil is the basic feedstock for all refineries.
> 
> If you mean V-Power and BP Ultimate contain blends from different follow on process units (as well as additives) then you would be right.


No it's not, there is also the GTL (gas to liquid) process, V-power diesel is made this way, I am not 100% sure if the petrol is 100% GTL.
It gives a different product that is free from impurities and very low in sulphur.


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> No it's not, there is also the GTL (gas to liquid) process, V-power diesel is made this way, I am not 100% sure if the petrol is 100% GTL.
> It gives a different product that is free from impurities and very low in sulphur.


I wasn't aware V-Power diesel is 100% GTL now. Certainly never used to be. GTL was a blend component. I consider myself educated


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Hydra diesel power blast I have a feeling it's very similar to Millers ecomax due to the smell and performance,I can notice if I don't add it engine just feels slightly less responsive.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Only use V power diesel in our cars. Both run quieter and get better MPG out of it. Cost difference per mile is negligible. We are lucky to have a shell garage not far down the road and it's literally the first garage we pass on our way to work.

Of course fuels are manufacturers in the same place, the UK doesn't have 60 refineries or anything. I've never understood that argument: 'it all comes from the same place'. What components are put in the product and how they are made is the bit in question. I know Shell say V-power petrol contains a lot more detergent than their own regular fuel. I use it in all our garden equipment as they are all thoroughly abused by myself and they all start no problems.

The guy on youtube: 'project farm' has done reviews on this and many many other pub discussion type stuff. The differences between fully synthetic/normal oils and greases was interesting, too. He also tests different fuels in lawnmowers (i.e lighter fluid) and also power tools, fixtures and fittings, the lot.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Shell V-Power.... the best fuel you can buy


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There is a lot of 'diesel is just diesel' talk on the web from various people who partake in such pub discussions but I can tell you from running heavy equipment in the past that GTL diesel will run a machine for slightly longer than it will run for on a tank of EN590 diesel. I know there are cetane ratings and the like for diesel but there must be some significant difference between how these fuels combust if a machine can suddenly run for longer between fills.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

About 10 years ago I was working for Tesco and doing a 265-mile per day round trip commute to the office so had an A4 1.9TDi for the drive.

We had a Tesco fuel pump at the office that used to be the cheapest around so I always filled up there, getting around 38mpg. Due to M25 roadworks I changed my route and started driving past a Shell garage at At Albans (Junction 21a) that was much cheaper than the pump at the office, so started filling up there instead. Unbeknownst to me, they were trialling the then new Shell Fuelsave diesel & Petrol (it was Shell's busiest station IIRC), so I moved from supermarket fuel to the new, full-of-detergents shell fuel. From the very first tankful my economy improved to 45mpg - a 7mpg improvement, despite my commute and driving style being maintained. Since that day I've only ever used branded fuels in my cars, often driving out of my way to get to a Shell or BP station (and often paying extra) rather than go to a supermarket.

My mind is firm - the detergents are different between brands and it's worth the extra to put the decent stuff in the engine.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Shell V power and an additive every three months in the wife’s Toyota, I get the additives from work so minimum charge to me! 

My car is company so no such luxuries.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

St Evelyn said:


> About 10 years ago I was working for Tesco and doing a 265-mile per day round trip commute to the office so had an A4 1.9TDi for the drive.
> 
> We had a Tesco fuel pump at the office that used to be the cheapest around so I always filled up there, getting around 38mpg. Due to M25 roadworks I changed my route and started driving past a Shell garage at At Albans (Junction 21a) that was much cheaper than the pump at the office, so started filling up there instead. Unbeknownst to me, they were trialling the then new Shell Fuelsave diesel & Petrol (it was Shell's busiest station IIRC), so I moved from supermarket fuel to the new, full-of-detergents shell fuel. From the very first tankful my economy improved to 45mpg - a 7mpg improvement, despite my commute and driving style being maintained. Since that day I've only ever used branded fuels in my cars, often driving out of my way to get to a Shell or BP station (and often paying extra) rather than go to a supermarket.
> 
> My mind is firm - the detergents are different between brands and it's worth the extra to put the decent stuff in the engine.


Always use Bp or Shell :thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I wonder though - is there any difference between Shell, BP and Esso's premium brands. I know that they use different additives - but is there one that is better than the other?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

mawallace said:


> I wonder though - is there any difference between Shell, BP and Esso's premium brands. I know that they use different additives - but is there one that is better than the other?


I was thinking the very same, never noticed any difference in mpg or cleaner running between Shell V Power and BP Ultimate when I ran the X-Trail on both.

The Qashqai has run on BP Ultimate from new, but I doubt there would be very little difference in how the car runs if I switched to V Power.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I have used the same Millers stuff in our 1.0s and they too seem to run that bit better and smoother with a tad better mpg. It's cheaper still with the trade card.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

mawallace said:


> I wonder though - is there any difference between Shell, BP and Esso's premium brands. I know that they use different additives - but is there one that is better than the other?


I don't have a BP or Esso garage anywhere near us so unfortunately can't do a test on them. Someone in a more urbanised area with a regular commute to work should do a test of them.

I am consistently getting better MPG out of our V70 on Shell V power compared to their own regular diesel or that from Tesco. I can't say I have noticed any huge performance difference because I just don't drive in a way that would show it.

Some years ago I used to run my Scooby on Tesco momentum 99 and it ran sweet as a nut (though still drank like a fish) and went like the clappers.

I've done the calculations and with the difference in MPG the cost difference between regular and V power diesel is tiny on a pence per mile basis.


----------

